# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Scott Griffith

## Airicist

Chief Autonomous Vehicle Products at Ford Motor Company

twitter.com/SWGriffith

linkedin.com/in/scott-griffith-40b3056a

Scott Griffith on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

3 with IOP: former CEO of Zipcar Scott Griffith

Oct 18, 2013




> Former CEO of Zipcar Scott Griffith discusses how the peer-to-peer sharing model can be used to improve how cities and governments operate, what other industries can learn from the transportation and sharing revolution started by Zipcar and whether being socially responsible is an essential ingredient to a start ups' business model or just a marketing tactic.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Ford hires former Zipcar CEO for autonomous vehicle unit"

by Michael Wayland
November 5, 2019

----------

